# Vision of Escaflowne Abridged Series



## Veho (Sep 5, 2010)

Anyone seen it? It's great. Go watch it. (But only if you've seen the original series. Seeing the original series not an _absolutely unavoidable prerequisite_, but it's highly recommended.) 

*First episode here.* 

*YouTube channel here*, (also featuring the abridged Gantz and Berserk series, by the same author. I didn't watch those because I didn't watch the originals. They might be good too, I don't know.) 

So, yeah. I like it. It's not too overboard, there's plenty of original jokes, the references are varied, most are pretty subtle (some are quite obscure), the fourth wall isn't too badly damaged, and the author actually genuinely likes the source material, so it's an affectionate parody and not a hateful mockery. The former tend to be better. 



Give it a try.


----------

